# New Garage Build Questions



## vcreed (May 15, 2011)

Hello to everyone, I am a first time poster. :thumbsup:

I am currently in the beginning stages of planning my first and last garage.  I am planning a 24' X 40' garage with 20 ft of it having Attic Tusses (for bonus room).  The other 20 ft of the Garage I was going to have Vaulted trusses or scissor trusses to increase the ceiling higth.  I want to be able to fit two everyday drives and then have space to work on a weekend car.  I would like to get a lift which is why I would like the higher ceilings.  Problem is this garage is going to be within 25ft of the house and up on a little hill.  So the garage is already going to be taller then the house.  Because of this I would really like to avoid making the walls taller then the standard 8 ft if at all possible.

1) any thoughs on the ceiling height?
2) what do you guys think of the overall size of the garage? (trying to keep it 24ft wide but would consider going further if needed).

3) any other suggestions?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## vcreed (May 15, 2011)

Also is there any advantage to a Pole building?


----------



## siddle (May 17, 2011)

There are two major advantages: 
Low cost 
Large amount of storage in easily accessible areas


----------



## cruzn57 (May 29, 2012)

I needed 10 ft walls with scissor trusses.
went with 5:12 pitch, 
heres an inside pic 

View attachment R57-1 014.jpg


View attachment 57 030R.jpg


----------



## thomask (Jun 4, 2012)

quote=cruzn57;7924]I needed 10 ft walls with scissor trusses.
went with 5:12 pitch, 
heres an inside pic[/quote]

Hey that is sweet.  

Are those walls 2 x 6 ?  What is the outside sheating?

Can we see some more pics please and that's a real nice 57 there.

What is hiding under those covers? Have we seen these before?

Many thanks there cruzn57!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 4, 2012)

yes 2x6 walls, exterior sheeting is Hardi board,7/16,  
next is  insulation and interior sheeting ( OSB)
57 is 30 yr project,  determind to complete it and DRIVE IT! 
under the covers are ......
87 Buick Turbo T (Regal) (WE4)  pristine!
and the one with ASC  on the license is a GNX  real GNX!!!!!
all orig, and in prefect cond, 
in the next few days I'll uncover and dust them off and snap a few pic's
heres some pics of outside
Thanks! 

View attachment Rconcrete driveway 2 010.jpg


View attachment Rconcrete driveway 2 006.jpg


View attachment GNX JULY 11 049.jpg


----------



## thomask (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey cruzn 57,

We can't wait to see more pics of those toys and hope you are riding in the 57 real soon!

How hard is it to move the cars around inside? What is the length and width of the shop? 

I have seen shops with OSB painted a bright white and it really makes it light inside. 

Are you in an extreme hot/cold area?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 5, 2012)

garage is 30x50,  10 ft walls,
no prob shuffleing stuff around,
in Northen AZ, heat was 100 the other day, but thats rare,
 cold will be in 20's sometimes, again  not often!.
most of time temps are within few degrees of so calif.

yews, plans are to insulate, then sheet with OSB, then hopper gun a texture, then white.

all in time ,  with $$$$  ha ha ha.
thanks


----------



## thomask (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds great and good luck.

Keep us in pics as you go.


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2012)

You make my 20 x 30 garage feel tiny. I love the shop and can't wait to see more of it.


----------

